# Ever Wndered why pollen sticks to everything?



## weepete (Sep 24, 2013)

I hadn't until I took this shot and saw....

I took this a few days ago and while it's not the best pic I found it fascinating. As it was taken in the evening is was major hassle just trying to see anything through the viewfinder, I may have to use my fishing headlamp next time just to try and get enough light to see by and get the focus right - I mis-focused in a lot of shots. At this magnification there was also a lot of CA but I sorted it out as much as I could in lightroom. 





Taken with a 50mm f1.8 reversed on a 70-300mm @ 300mm both at f16 with an off camera flash.


----------



## Overread (Sep 24, 2013)

6:1 magnification is hard so good result on getting the shot! Adding light to aid focusing is a big help, those little LED bulbs can work well for this if you can get them close to the end of the lens. 

The CA you could help avoid by using a wider aperture; you might also see sharpness improve. I know that's eating into the already tiny depth of field, but I wouldn't be surprised if you're actual aperture with the reversed setup is significantly smaller than f16 so diffraction is having a big effect on overall optical quality.


----------



## MiFleur (Sep 24, 2013)

Still a very interesting shot, I agree with you that this type of macro shot is fascinating!


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 28, 2013)

I need to get me a reversing ring and give this a go. . .


----------



## manicmike (Sep 28, 2013)

I actually really like the way this turned out.


----------

